# Come back?



## haakon1 (Yesterday at 3:27 AM)

It’d kinda awesome if the OGL1.1 debacle led to a Renaissance of OGL 1.0/3e.

Just sayin’.


----------



## Retreater (Yesterday at 3:29 AM)

haakon1 said:


> It’d kinda awesome if the OGL1.1 debacle led to a Renaissance of OGL 1.0/3e.
> 
> Just sayin’.



Well, considering 1.0/3e has due for disintegration in two days, I find it unfortunately unlikely.


----------



## haakon1 (Yesterday at 4:46 AM)

Retreater said:


> Well, considering 1.0/3e has due for disintegration in two days, I find it unfortunately unlikely.



They can’t actually do that, ya know.


----------



## Retreater (Yesterday at 4:58 AM)

haakon1 said:


> They can’t actually do that, ya know.



Hasbro is a $6 billion/year business. Do you want to fight them on that? 
Does DriveThru RPG want to? Paizo? 
Buehler? Buehler?


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Yesterday at 2:02 PM)

haakon1 said:


> They can’t actually do that, ya know.



Says you.  THEY say they can... and will.


----------

